# 2 ramps closed at skeeter



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Seen this morning on the news that the RT88 AND RT 305 ramps have been closed.

Mark


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Talked to an army corps employee who said that would happen this week. He also said they plan on losing another foot within the next week. He said no plans to close state park as of this time. I asked if he had a specific elevation they would close ramp, he said no.... With no rain in forecast, I'm afraid the pot a gold tx is becoming in jeopardy!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing about POT O GOLD but I think if the ramps open we will fish there are 45 entries I thought this would fill 100 no problem but I think the water level is making a big impact.

Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Berlin can't be far behind! I'd put a big question mark by the August 19th X-Series event out there.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

On channel 33 here in youngstown had same thing and even pictures of this closing and I was planning to hit this lake today and now have second thoughts


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to thank Rory for getting me the info but it looks like we are good to go on Pot a Gold. Thank goodness what a way to have the 1st event! Looking forward to the event someone is going to wack-em!

Jami Norman (pot a gold and OMBTT director)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Pool projections for four weeks as presented by the Corps on 7/11 should result in no further closings within the month of projection- either at Berlin or Mosquito.

There is no indicated plan to pull a foot of water from Mosquito in a week.

The number for Mosquito State Park of closure is 894.33 - the closing of the Rt88 ramp was indeed anticipated as of the date of closure.

Berlin has several feet to go prior to Bonner Rd. closing- should be fine for 8/11 NOAA and Xseries Berlin mid August

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats great news! I get my boat back tomorrow and an itching to gery back to mosquito. still unhappy I had to pull out if noaa sat! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

